# Kernel Panic



## razixx (Jan 18, 2011)

Currently I'm running 8.1 - STABLE as a squid server for our schools in a virtualized environment on a Windows server host.

Before I had this server running on it's own hardware but was experiencing constant unauthorized reboots.  It was older hardware so I figured it was the machine and not the os, however I finally noticed this in my logs...


```
panic: rtqkill route really not free
```

The work around I've found for this searching on the internet is placing


```
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect=1
```

in sysctl.conf - there is also a kernel patch out there but I'm unsure how to apply it.

Will this have any negative impact on this particular FreeBSD setup?  Another user that was having the same panics said it was a the icmp redirects that was causing this particular panic.  I am unsure how to determine if this is what is causing mine.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2011)

razixx said:
			
		

> The work around I've found for this searching on the internet is placing
> net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect=1
> in sysctl.conf - there is also a kernel patch out there but I'm unsure how to apply it.
> 
> Will this have any negative impact on this particular freebsd setup?  Another user that was having the same panics said it was a the icmp redirects that was causing this particular panic.


I'm not sure if it's the cause of the panic. In any case is good practice to turn it off regardless. You really, really don't want somebody sending spoofed ICMP redirects to your server. An attacker can use it to divert traffic to himself.



> I am unsure how to determine if this is what is causing mine.


Turn it on and keep an eye on it. See if it still panics.


----------



## razixx (Jan 18, 2011)

Well it's well in to the day already, and I haven't experienced a single panic, by now I would have had at least 3.  Still have my fingers crossed, but I think it's good to go.


----------

